# Cornbread recipe in toaster oven



## Mike1951 (Oct 31, 2015)

There is a particular cornbread I would like to try, Treebeard's Jalapeno.

The recipe calls for a 13"x 9" pan at 350 degrees for 45 to 50 min.

I need to use an 8" x 7" pan in my Black & Decker toaster oven.

I figure I can either halve the recipe (48% based on square inches) or cook two batches.

What are the considerations in using a toaster oven instead of an oven?

Thanks,


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 31, 2015)

The toaster oven will cook faster than the regular oven, though you will have a slightly (2%) larger batch. I would cook it at the same temperature, but check it 2/3's of the way through the cooking time and then just do 5 minutes at a time until done.

Make sure your toaster oven is on bake (just saying this because sometimes I forget to change mine between bake and toast) and if you have rack levels, place it on the bottom one.


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

Lower shelf and do make 2 batches.   Make sure the oven is preheated.
Does your toaster oven have a thermostat?


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> The toaster oven will cook faster than the regular oven, though you will have a slightly (2%) larger batch. I would cook it at the same temperature, but check it 2/3's of the way through the cooking time and then just do 5 minutes at a time until done.
> 
> Make sure your toaster oven is on bake (just saying this because sometimes I forget to change mine between bake and toast) and if you have rack levels, place it on the bottom one.


I tried baking on the warm cycle once in my little oven.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd say that it depends on the oven.  Some are better than others.  The ones I've used I would never try to bake anything like that in them - they just don't keep a constant enough temperature.  About all I've ever done in one is baked potatoes, but mine have always been pretty cheap models.  

Any reason why you can't use a regular oven?


----------



## Mike1951 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks to everyone!

The toaster oven is this one and it does have a thermostat.

Buy a Black and Decker Toaster Oven | Counter Top Toaster Oven TRO480BS

So far, I've used it for biscuits and frozen dinners.

There is a propane range, but no tank was ever installed.

I only have a 2-slice toaster, toaster oven, 600w microwave, and 12" electric skillet. Only one can be operated at a time due to being on same circuit.

I did just order a Crock Pot, so something else new to learn. Will have to move it to a plug on another circuit.


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Mike.
First go find your breaker box.   See what the switch says.
Sounds like a 20Amp.
Now look at your appliances.
Your toaster oven is probably 1200 watts.
Your electric skillet is more than likely 1400 to 1500.
Your toaster is probably around 1000.
Now the crockpot will only be about 300.   So you can use it pretty much anywhere.

How to tell what will play together, add the watts of the appliances,  if it adds up to 2000 or more, they won't play together.

I totally understand you. I literally went to harbor freight and got a heavy duty extension cord so I could use a different breaker for some appliances.


----------



## Mike1951 (Oct 31, 2015)

cinisajoy,

You were very close. I had never bothered to look at the specific wattages. PLUS, I forgot about the biggest!

Toaster oven - 1200
Microwave 600w - 1050
Toaster - 900
Skillet - 1200
Coffee maker - 950
Hot water heater (when in use, for kitchen sink only) - 1500

So, I've got a combined, possible, maximum load of 6800 watts. That's why I'll have to choose carefully.

The Crock Pot in transit is the black version of this model:

Crock-Pot® Smart-Pot® Digital Slow Cooker in Silver at Crock-Pot.com.

It has basic programming, set times for low (8 or 10 hrs) and high (4 or 6 hrs), after which it switches to warm. It's nothing fancy, but less than $20 from Walmart.com.


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

What does your breaker say?
It should have either a 20 or 30 on it.
That is 20 amp or 30 amp.
For simple math and to keep from tripping the breaker 
20 is roughly 2000 watts and 30 is 3000.
That is the wattage to play with.

Are you in an RV?
And what part of Texas?


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm in a house where the kitchen cabinets are on a 20Amp breaker.   
And a ton of small appliances. 
Toaster oven or microwave or deep fryer.   Those are pretty much don't use anything else.
Steamer can play with bread machine or 2 crockpots. 
Crockpots are low wattage.


----------



## Mike1951 (Oct 31, 2015)

I've actually had the cover off for months, needing to run an additional ground wire to the outside. But I can't get close enough in the wheelchair to read them.

Several of them have colored tape obscuring the specs (attempt to color code?) but a couple would be visible if I were close.

I'm actually in a converted garage near Houston.

I failed to include that, but I just posted my intro post.


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

No worries.    Just do like I do and don't go over 2000 on the appliances. 
So did you enjoy the rain?


----------



## Mike1951 (Oct 31, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> So did you enjoy the rain?



It's either drought or flood! No middle ground.

But yes, I really enjoy sitting here with the overhead garage door open watching the rain.

I even had it open during the night, just listening to it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 31, 2015)

Different part of the state but yeah, our town made Good morning America due to flooding. 
Before Patricia. 
Though that 3 years of no moisture was bad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Mike, and welcome to DC.

I have another point to add to LP's time count. I use my toaster oven for my 6-count big muffin tin and 8-inch square pans when I bake. I've learned that when I check the item half-way to 2/3's of the way through the time, I also rotate the pan 180 degrees. That way it bakes more evenly - for me. I have an old (maybe 10 years?) Cuisinart model. Good luck with the cornbread, and let us know your results.



LPBeier said:


> The toaster oven will cook faster than the regular oven, though you will have a slightly (2%) larger batch. I would cook it at the same temperature, but check it 2/3's of the way through the cooking time and then just do 5 minutes at a time until done...


----------



## Mike1951 (Nov 1, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi Mike, and welcome to DC.
> 
> .... when I check the item half-way to 2/3's of the way through the time, I also rotate the pan 180 degrees. That way it bakes more evenly - for me......



I'll do that.

Now that you mention it, I've noticed evidence of this when using it for biscuits.

The ones closest to the door are noticeably lighter than the ones in the rear.

Thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2015)

Mike1951 said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I've noticed evidence of this when using it for biscuits.
> 
> ...




It might be worthwhile to rotate the pan half way through.


----------

